# ...après nous les mouches !!!!!



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

On est tous appelés à disparaître ... dans plus ou moins longtemps, chacun selon son âge et son destin ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





En vieillissant, on commence à y penser de plus en plus au rythme des rangs qui s'éclaircissent autour de nous ... (un de mes meilleurs amis disaient toujours : "tu te sentiras vieux le jour ou dans ton agenda il y aura plus d'un enterrement de pote par mois !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - il y est "passé" il y a 2 mois !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).

Bien entendu, vous les djeunes, vous vous en fichez comme moi je m'en fichais quand j'avais 25 ou 30 ans... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y a une chose qui m'énerve dans le fait de disparaître ... c'est qu'après un petit moment de "flottement" compréhensible (au pire quelques heures, au mieux quelques jours ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), tout rentrera dans l'ordre, mais sans vous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... vos enfants mèneront leur vie, votre femme se fera draguer par les opportunistes ou par le voisin (Argh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), le monde continuera de s'entretuer, les multinationales de prospérer, l'environnement d'étouffer ... il y aura le ciel, le soleil, la mer, les vacances, le sexe etc... etc... et tout ça ... ben sans vous !!! Comme si vous n'aviez jamais été là ... comme si la nature avait finalement réparé l'erreur de vous avoir fait émerger du ventre de votre mère...

Le Mac en arrivera au G17 et tiendra dans la main ... on recevra sa baguette molle rôti du midi par transmission de pensée... les équipements de téléportation équiperont toutes les agences de voyages dignes de ce nom... on passera son week-end sur mars... mais SANS vous !!! Tidju ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chaque année, le 1er novembre, du fond de votre trou, vous entendrez le couinement d'un petit robot qui viendra délicatement vous déposer une potée de fleurs sur le bide (ouais, y'aura même des abonnements pour ça !!!) et faudra même faire gaffe de pas s'énerver au risque de se mélanger les tibias et les vertèbres dans un inextricable bordel !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous m'aurez compris ... mon égocentrisme souhaiterait inconsciemment qu'au moment ou je disparaîtrai, le monde entier s'arrête dans un sanglot perpétuel, que les milliards d'êtres peuplant cette planète se disent : "Merde alors, Big est parti !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" et que plus jamais rien ne soit comme avant...

Mais ça, c'est un fantasme ... et la réalité sera toute autre ... tout le monde s'en fichera et ça fout les boules !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pas à vous ?????????


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Avril 2004)

J'en étais sur qu'on allait avoir droit à un thread


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'en étais sur qu'on allait avoir droit à un thread


Euh ! C'est un reproche ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...je me sens en verve aujourd'hui !!! (un "v" à verve et pas un "g" ... hein ! bande de nases !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bien entendu, vous les djeunes, vous vous en fichez comme moi je m'en fichais quand j'avais 25 ou 30 ans...



Pas sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai beau n'avoir que 25 ans, je me considère déjà comme un vieux.. ou du moins c'est ainsi que l'on me considère...
Je ne peux même plus dire que je fais partir des jeunes demandeurs d'emplois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et je ne parle pas des cheveux blancs et de mon arthrite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une chose qui m'énerve dans le fait de disparaître ... c'est qu'après un petit moment de "flottement" compréhensible (au pire quelques heures, au mieux quelques jours ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il est vrai que quelquefois on se demande comment ca se passerait "sans nous".. après. "Pareil, voire mieux" diront certains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Celà dit, il fait très beau aujourd'hui pour penser aux vers qui vont nous bouffer


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...je me sens en verve aujourd'hui !!! (un "v" à verve et pas un "g" ... hein ! bande de nases !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en gerve ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Avril 2004)

Mais non, TheBig, rien n'est sûr :

- peut-être que tu disparaîtras en même temps que tout le monde dans le feu d'artifice d'un astéroïde géant venant se ficher sur le Kilimandjaro, ou dans une bouffée de rayons cosmiques ultradurs provenant d'une supernova qui aura roté dans la mauvaise direction, ou dans le cocon parfait d'un trou noir grourmand passant par là ;

- peut-être que tes oeuvres complètes dans le bar seront éditées à la pléiade et qu'on fera tourner les tables dans la dernière émission littéraire à la mode en 3025 pour avoir ton opinion sur le rôle de Kernic et Panel dans la société du quatrième millénaire, ou ta réponse à la question fondamentale : "la philosophie du regard sur le mur des chiottes au fond du bar est-il un existentialisme, oui ou non, bordel ?"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet (ben oui, ça m'arrive ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ça ne me perturbe pas encore : ça doit être une question de météo : après moi le déluge, mais en attendant, pourvu qu'il fasse beau


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Celà dit, il fait très beau aujourd'hui pour penser aux vers qui vont nous bouffer


... L'incinération ... y'a pas mieux !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A defaut d'avoir encore des burnes, t'as une magnifique urne qui trône sur la cheminée ... tu peux zieuter ce qui se passe chez toi ... surveiller la maison ... etc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A part un moment de stress quand tu vois ta femme approcher avec l'aspirateur ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... c'est tout bénéf !!!


----------



## Luc G (21 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> en gerve ?



TheBig me déçoit, je suis sûr qu'il a plagié éhontément une citation non encore publiée de Mackie :

"je me sens en gerbe, aujourd'hui"


----------



## Couhoulinn (21 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> en gerve ?



ver*e, ce que j'espère tu as entre les deux jambes... et qui fonctionne encore bien malgré ton grand age


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> ...et qui fonctionne encore bien malgré ton grand age


"bien" ... est un bien grand mot !!! Arf ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...il serait plutôt du genre "intermittent du spectacle" ... quelques heures de prestations pour quelques mois de chômage...sans compter les grèves surprises !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Mais aujourd'hui ça va ... merci !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> sans compter les grèves surprises !!!



sur le sable, tu as bien raison, c'est pas désagréable Arf©


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sur le sable, tu as bien raison, c'est pas désagréable Arf©










Tiens ! pas plus tard que hier soir, j'étais en train de "lui" parler du bon vieux temps ... faut dire qu'il m'est très attaché !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Il" était confortablement (et mollement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) installé et nous avons profité de cette période de quiétude pour évoquer ses nombreuses sautes d'humeur, ses double-saltos arrière et sa fâcheuse attitude à vouloir se ballader la tête en bas aux moments cruciaux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était bien !!!


----------



## tomtom (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! pas plus tard que hier soir, j'étais en train de "lui" parler du bon vieux temps ... faut dire qu'il m'est très attaché !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On pourait avoir sa version des faits, pour un fois?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> On pourait avoir sa version des faits, pour un fois?


Salut tomtom !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...juste le temps de me sustenter un peu (je sais que c'est pas l'heure, mais je crève de faim !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et je lui demande !!!!


----------



## benjamin (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bien entendu, vous les djeunes, vous vous en fichez comme moi je m'en fichais quand j'avais 25 ou 30 ans...



Pas sûr non plus. Ce sujet me travaille fortement depuis quelques semaines maintenant, à 22 ans seulement. Nous avons convenu avec alèm que la crise de la quarantaine arrivait maintenant de plus en plus tôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bientôt les psy pour bébés...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> On pourait avoir sa version des faits, pour un fois?


Et voilà ... juste le temps de fermer la porte de mon bureau pour éviter des cris d'admiration, je le sors et je lui passe le clavier et la souris :

Zalut les zamis (ndlr : excusez-le, mais c'est la première fois ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

z'ai 55 ans (le même âge que l'autre, évidemment ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), et ze profite de cette opportunité pour crier ma détresse à la face du monde !
z'ai touzours été son esclave ... depuis 55 ans, il me fait porter ses valises même qu'à force, mon bras gauche est plus long que le bras droit !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il m'a toujours amené dans des endroits pas possibles et même quand il était zeune, il s'amusait à me secouer dans tous les sens, tellement dans tous les sens que ça me faisait zerber... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus, il est débile ... il croit qu'il est en Australie et s'amuse à me faire dépasser la tête de son kangourou ...ze vous dis pas le grotesque !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et pis, croyez pas, il est pas aussi zentil qu'il le paraît... depuis quelques zannées il m'engueule tous les soirs en gueulant : "tiens toi droit, purée, tiens toi droit !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
P..... de vie !!!


----------



## tomtom (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut tomtom !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beuh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, je mange bien de la pizza au p'tit déj moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Content de voire que tu as remis la main sur ton APN


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Content de voire que tu as remis la main sur ton APN


...euh, j'ai bien quelques photos de ma dernière expédition citadine en 4X4 avec K&amp;P, mais là j'hésite un peu ....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...euh, j'ai bien quelques photos de ma dernière expédition citadine en 4X4 avec K&amp;P, mais là j'hésite un peu ....



à nos âges, on n'hésite plus: on fonce


----------



## tomtom (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> z'ai 55 ans...



Il atteint la rangée des chiffres quand même


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr non plus. Ce sujet me travaille fortement depuis quelques semaines maintenant, à 22 ans seulement.











 ... Purée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un Admin dans mon thread ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... l'Honneur de chez Honneur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : pour les responsables du forum : pourrais-t'on faire immédiatement un backup spécial de ce post afin que je puisse le montrer à mes futurs petits-enfants ??? (avec OSX on sait jamais !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Il atteint la rangée des chiffres quand même



















...y'a juste CTRL+ALT+DEL qu'il ne sait pas faire !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

En plus, et en ces temps-ci il angoisse un peu !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il n'arrête pas de me demander : "Hé Big ! si un jour tu pars avant moi, qu'est-ce que je vais devenir ???" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...le con !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ps : je lui dis pas, mais y'a beaucoup de chances que ce soit lui qui parte avant moi !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 - d'ailleurs, rien qu'à voir sa mine (salut Tibo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), il doit plus en avoir pour très longtemps...


----------



## aricosec (21 Avril 2004)

en tant que vieux chnoc !,il me fallait intervenir
donc pour faire plaisir a THEBIG,et parodiant un celebre,deja bouffé par les blochs(asticots en argot,pour le belge,il faut traduire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
donc parodiant l'illustre
*"ah ! mes amis que se passe t'il !,..je me meurt"*




*"ah ! mes amis ... ! je suis mort !"*




.
ceci devrait consoler le DUDE


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Vous m'aurez compris ... mon égocentrisme souhaiterait inconsciemment qu'au moment ou je disparaîtrai, le monde entier s'arrête dans un sanglot perpétuel, que les milliards d'êtres peuplant cette planète se disent : "Merde alors, Big est parti !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est faux de penser que tout le monde sen fichera. Tu es un homme bon, thebig. Cest du moins ce que laissent transparaître tes messages. Aussi, je ne crois pas que tes proches te laisseront partir sans larmes. Cela dit, les larmes sèchent, et cest bien ainsi.

On peut bien sinterroger comme Françoise Hardy : « Combien de printemps nous reste-t-il pour voir fleurir les lilas ? » Cest, à mon goût, faire trop peu cas de la grande douleur des lilas
Dailleurs, il ne faut pas faire trop cas de la mort. En tant que telle, cest une chose bien naturelle (1), et je suis pour respecter lenseignement de Montaigne sur ce point : « La mort ne vous concerne ni mort ni vif : vif parce que vous êtes ; mort  parce que vous n'êtes plus. » 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(1) Étant entendu quil nest pas question de discuter des circonstances dans lesquelles elle peut survenir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> « La mort ne vous concerne ni mort ni vif : vif parce que vous êtes ; mort  parce que vous n'êtes plus. »


Merci Doc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...j'inscris cette citation dans mes tablettes à méditer !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Il n'arrête pas de me demander : "Hé Big ! si un jour tu pars avant moi, qu'est-ce que je vais devenir ???"



Serais-tu déjà un vieux qui vend de la serge ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Serais-tu déjà un vieux qui vend de la serge ?


Arfffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...Dieu m'en préserve !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

En fait, et pour en revenir au fil conducteur, ce n'est pas tant la mort qui me fait peur en elle-même, mais plutôt les circonstances dans lesquelles elle surviendra...

Une mort "normale", que ce soit du fait d'une maladie "normale" ou d'un accident "normal" ... OK !!!
Le truc bien "carré" maladie grave ou accident de bagnole par exemple !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce qui me fait flipper, c'est la possibilité d'avoir une mort "ridicule" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Vous savez, le genre de mort qui fait s'étouffer les gens de rire plusieurs années après sa survenance !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : je sais que le ridicule ne tue pas ... mais lisez ce qui suit ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un gars que je connaissais est mort dans ces circonstances tragi-comiques et à chaque fois qu'on en parle, on est pliés en deux en pensant à ce malheureux, tordus que l'on est entre le remords et l'envie de se laisser submerger par le comique de la situation.

Le pauvre gars a été écrabouillé par une camionnette qui a fait une sortie de route sur l'autoroute Paris Bruxelles alors qu'il était accroupi sur le terre-plein en train de satisfaire un besoin plus qu'urgent et pressant !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (désolé, je ne peux pas m'empêcher !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - le chauffeur de la camionnette en a été traumatisé pendant quelques mois d'ailleurs !!!

Alors, tant qu'à faire, je souhaiterais plutôt qu'on se souvienne de moi dans le respect et la dignité plutôt qu'en se roulant à terre dans un fou-rire des plus débridés !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Il n'arrête pas de me demander : "Hé Big ! si un jour tu pars avant moi, qu'est-ce que je vais devenir ???"



En fait nous on se pose souvent la question s'il poste avant nous mais qu'est ce qu'on va devenir


----------



## nato kino (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, tant qu'à faire, je souhaiterais plutôt qu'on se souvienne de moi dans le respect et la dignité plutôt qu'en se roulant à terre dans un fou-rire des plus débridés !!!



Comme par exemple une attaque subite aux toilettes alors que tu es en train de photographier tes amies... Le doigt coincé sur l'APN qui lance des éclairs de flash toutes les 20 secondes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ben je préférerai me souvenir de toi dans cette situation plutôt qu'allongé bien sage dans un grand lit entouré de pleureuses... Au moins, jusqu'au bout, tu m'auras arracher des larmes... De rire !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben je préférerai me souvenir de toi dans cette situation plutôt qu'allongé bien sage dans un grand lit entouré de pleureuses... Au moins, jusqu'au bout, tu m'auras arracher des larmes... De rire !!


Arrfffff !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ... je ne vais plus oser aller aux chiottes maintenant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais après tout, t'as peut-être raison !!! si le gars était mort dans des circonstances normales, ça ferait longtemps qu'on ne parlerait plus de lui ... ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






... à méditer !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Imagine qu'on trouve ça tout près de mon cadavre enfin raide !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ............ZE HONTE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Comme par exemple une attaque subite aux toilettes alors que tu es en train de photographier tes amies... Le doigt coincé sur l'APN qui lance des éclairs de flash toutes les 20 secondes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je souscris entièrement à ce point de vue. Je suis même prêt à payer très cher les derniers clichés pris par le défunt.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

...ou çà !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rôôôôôôôô !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je suis même prêt à payer très cher les derniers clichés pris par le défunt.


...j'ai transmis ton post à ma femme ! on ne sait jamais !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






signé : le futur "de cujus" (ps : ça m'a fait toujours péter de rire, ce mot "de cujus" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> (ps : ça m'a fait toujours pété de rire, ce mot "de cujus" !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gamin !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Gamin !


Euh ! ma faute d'orthographe, elle, ne m'a pas fait péter de rire !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! ma faute d'orthographe, elle, ne m'a pas fait péter de rire !!!



Concernant lorthographe, personne nest à labri dune faute.
En outre, les messages de mackie ont eu vite fait de me rappeler la phrase gravée au fronton de la porte des Enfers : « Vous qui entrez ici, quittez toute espérance. »


----------



## Fulvio (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En fait, et pour en revenir au fil conducteur, ce n'est pas tant la mort qui me fait peur en elle-même, mais plutôt les circonstances dans lesquelles elle surviendra...
> 
> Une mort "normale", que ce soit du fait d'une maladie "normale" ou d'un accident "normal" ... OK !!!
> Le truc bien "carré" maladie grave ou accident de bagnole par exemple !!!
> ...



Bah, faudra choisir, Thebig. Soit une mort normale et le monde tournera sans toi comme il le faisait avant. Soit une mort ridicule, et au moins, ta mort suscitera encore longtemps des émotions... Pas forcément celles attendues, mais bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au passage, j'ai toujours trouvé égoïste de vouloir mourir brutalement, en se disant que moins le douleur durera, mieux ce sera. Infliger une telle peine à ses proches, pas du tout préparé, quel manque de gentillesse. Alors que la vieillesse ou la longue maladie grave (ou à la rigueur, la courte maladie rigolote), ça laisse le temps à ses proches de préparer le deuil, voir de le faire alors que tu as encore les yeux ouverts. C'est pas juste de se retirer comme ça, sans prévenir, et de laisser les autres face à leur peine. Non ! On reste un peu avec eux, on les prévient, on les prépare. Certes, on souffre, c'est un genre de partage équitable de la douleur.

Très égoïste aussi, de vouloir toujours partir avant les autres. Le pire, c'est qu'on présente toujours ça sous la forme de la générosité. "S'il faut que quelqu'un y passe, que ce soit moi plutôt que ma femme/mes enfants/aut'chose". Et au final, on échappe à la tristesse et on laisse une veuve ou un orphelin éploré, qui de toute façon, se disait la même chose.

Bon, tout ça, c'est à demi-sérieux et à demi-humour noir, vous l'aurez compris


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> (ou à la rigueur, la courte maladie rigolote)


...chiasse fulgurante et pernicieuse par exemple ????


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, j'ai toujours trouvé égoïste de vouloir mourir brutalement, en se disant que moins le douleur durera, mieux ce sera. Infliger une telle peine à ses proches, pas du tout préparé, quel manque de gentillesse. Alors que la vieillesse ou la longue maladie grave (ou à la rigueur, la courte maladie rigolote), ça laisse le temps à ses proches de préparer le deuil, voir de le faire alors que tu as encore les yeux ouverts. C'est pas juste de se retirer comme ça, sans prévenir, et de laisser les autres face à leur peine. Non ! On reste un peu avec eux, on les prévient, on les prépare. Certes, on souffre, c'est un genre de partage équitable de la douleur.
> 
> Très égoïste aussi, de vouloir toujours partir avant les autres. Le pire, c'est qu'on présente toujours ça sous la forme de la générosité. "S'il faut que quelqu'un y passe, que ce soit moi plutôt que ma femme/mes enfants/aut'chose". Et au final, on échappe à la tristesse et on laisse une veuve ou un orphelin éploré, qui de toute façon, se disait la même chose.



Pas faux. Bien observé même. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour ma part, je vote pour une courte maladie rigolote : tant qu'à mourir, que ça serve à quelque chose. Alors, si ça amuse le monde...


----------



## Couhoulinn (21 Avril 2004)

Moi, je ferais le choix d'Achille: une vie courte, une mort douloureuse mais être connu pendant des millénaires plutôt qu'une vie longue, une mort douce mais être un parfait inconnu dans le futur.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, j'ai toujours trouvé égoïste de vouloir mourir brutalement, en se disant que moins la douleur durera, mieux ce sera


A vrai dire, j'hésite !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Entre la perte brutale pure et dure et le spectacle d'une décrépitude tant morale que physique, quel est le mieux ou le pire ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... j'en sais rien !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme je parle beaucoup avec ma femme et mes enfants et que je partage l'ensemble de mes sentiments avec eux, je crois que je ne n'aurais plus beaucoup de choses à rajouter en plus au moment crucial... ils savent que je les aime et en fait, c'est cela qui importe...
Mieux vaut avoir passé sa vie à "échanger et partager" que vouloir profiter à tout prix des dernières minutes pour le faire ! ... mais, encore une fois, j'en sais rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai vu partir mon père de ce qu'on appelle pudiquement une longue et douloureuse maladie ... les dernières semaines de sa vie, je l'ai accompagné partout et on a parlé beaucoup ... jusqu'au bout ... mais combien de fois n'ai-je pas souhaité au cours de cette période que le destin n'abrège ses souffrances ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, aurais-je préféré perdre mon père brutalement ou dans les circonstances que j'ai connues ... là encore ... aucune réponse !!!
ps : je préfèrerais quand même continuer sur le ton de l'humour ... même noir ! ... ça il aurait apprécié !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Comme il n'y a pas de petit profit, je profite de ce thread bien noir pour rappeler à toutes et tous que Nephou dispose encore d'un stock de Narakirikit invendus (promotion de Noël 2003 en sapin des Landes) proposés à -60 pour sang sur www.narakiri.refurb.com !
Les 20 premiers à passer commande recoivent une urne personnalisée gratuite !!!


----------



## Fulvio (21 Avril 2004)

Sinon, j'ai lu quelques part qu'en dehors de la vieillesse et des maladies, on a une espérance de vie de (tenez-vous bien) 600 ans. C'est une statisique d'assureur. Je suppose qu'il s'agit d'un calcul d'_espérance mathématique_ (j'adore ce terme) du style : si 5% des gens meurent accidentellement, et que leur âge à la mort est en moyenne 30 ans, on peut en déduire que si 100% des gens mourrait accidentellement, l'âge moyen de la mort est de 600 ans (chiffres fictifs). En tout cas, ça laisse songeur. Si on parvenait à s'affranchir de la vieillesse (ce qui relève encore de la SF, mais qui sait) on vivrait tous en moyenne 6 siècles. Dingue, non ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> on vivrait tous en moyenne 6 siècles. Dingue, non ?








 ... très peu pour moi ! déjà que parfois je m'emmerde !!!


----------



## tomtom (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... très peu pour moi ! déjà que parfois je m'emmerde !!!



Surtout le dimanche, y'a pas l'Bigdil


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Pendant qu'on est les deux pieds dans la glauquitude, ayons une pensée émue pour les gars des pompes funèbres ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rien qu'à savoir qu'un jour ils vont me tripoter, hilares, en faisant des remarques du genre : "Hé ! t'as vu ... il devait en vouloir à la nature ce gars-là" ... ben, je crois que si ce n'était déjà fait, je mourrais de honte !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Surtout le dimanche, y'a pas l'Bigdil


...m'en fous ! le dimanche, je fais du 4X4 !!!!!


----------



## Fulvio (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A vrai dire, j'hésite !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certes. A vrai dire, les deuils qui m'ont affecté sont des morts brutales, et je ne connais pas les sentiments liés aux morts annoncées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une fois encore, je parle de choses que je ne connais pas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Une fois encore, je parle de choses que je ne connais pas


...j'essaierai de faire un petit résumé dans le "thread post-mortem" ... mais le plus tard possible hein !!!!


----------



## Fulvio (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...m'en fous ! le dimanche, je fais du 4X4 !!!!!



Pense au fait que dans 300 ans, tu pourras faire du 6x6 sur une lune de Jupiter !

Et puis franchement, en 600 ans, on a le droit de perdre un peu de temps à s'emmerder, non ? Et puis de toute façon, c'est quand on s'emmerde qu'on cogite le plus. C'est pas du temps perdu, au final.


----------



## tomtom (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...m'en fous ! le dimanche, je fais du 4X4 !!!!!








 Tu m'cherches toi, fait gaffe, vais lâcher mon mon pitbull


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pense au fait que dans 300 ans, tu pourras faire du 6x6 sur une lune de Jupiter !


...Pfff ! dans le film que je me joue dans la tête, j'en suis déjà au 24X36 dernier modèle, le Milpat !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'cherches toi, fait gaffe, vais lâcher mon mon pitbull


Mo losse moi tranquille !!!!!


----------



## Fulvio (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...Pfff ! dans le film que je me joue dans la tête, j'en suis déjà au 24X36 dernier modèle, le Milpat !!!



Oui, mais sur quel lune ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'cherches toi, fait gaffe, vais lâcher mon mon pitbull



Bah, quoi ? Moi j'fais bien du tuning sur le 4x4 de thebig...


----------



## tomtom (21 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah, quoi ? Moi j'fais bien du tuning sur le 4x4 de thebig...



Fait gaffe à pas salir ton bô jogging blanc


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais sur quel lune ?


... Demiel, la lune Demiel ... mais ça glisse un max ... faut faire gaffe, même avec un 24X36 avec triple différentiel autobloquant !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Demiel, la lune Demiel



Ah, les couchers de soleil sur le Mont de Vénus...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah, quoi ? Moi j'fais bien du tuning sur le 4x4 de thebig...


Mwouais ... mais à vrai dire, les pneus de 45" gonflés à l'hélium, je ne sais pas si c'était une riche idée !!! failli rentrer dans le cul d'un 747 moi !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah, les couchers de soleil sur le Mont de Vénus...


...enfoui au fin fond du bosquet, dans une torpeur tropicale, à la fois délicieuse, moite et humide à souhait !!!


----------



## tomtom (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...enfoui au fin fond du bosquet, dans une torpeur tropicale, à la fois délicieuse, moite et humide à souhait !!!



'Tain de moustiques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quoi? c'est pas des moustiques


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain de moustiques
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Arf ! Trop tard !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : qu'est-ce que ça fait d'avoir été transformé illico en "jeu à gratter" ????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Et encore, heureusement que c'était une belge ... si ç'a avait été une ruche, t'aurais pu revenir dard dard !!!










ps : bien nase hein celle-là !!!


----------



## Grug (21 Avril 2004)

revenons aux choses serieuses :

Bali Balo Dans son berceau 
Bandait déjà comme un taureau
Et une putain lui dit "sa mère tu bandes déjà plus que ton père"
Ah ah Bali Balo... Bali Balo est un salaud!


Bali Balo en salle de classe 
S'conduisit comme un dégueulasse 
Il s'avança vers la matresse 
Lui mit sa pine entre les fesses 
Ah ah Bali Balo... 
Bali Balo est un salaud!


Bali Balo a trois putains 
Il en baise une tous les matins 
Les deux autres se font des tartines
Avec le fromag' de sa pine 
Ah ah Bali Balo... 
Bali Balo est un salaud!


Bali Balo sur sa moto 
Faisait du 100 et du zéro
Mais c'est dans ce putain de virage 
Qui s'les ai pris dans l'embrayage 
Ah ah Bali Balo... 
Bali Balo est un salaud!


Bali Balo chez les Bonnes sÏurs 
Se tapa la mère supérieur 
La vieille Lui dit: "jamais l'seigneur Ne m'a donné autant d'bonheur " 
Ah ah Bali Balo... 
Bali Balo est un salaud!


Bali Balo dans son avion
Avec sa femme et son cochon
Dès que sa femme eut tournée la tête 
Il encula la pauvre bête 
Ah ah Bali Balo... 
Bali Balo est un salaud!


Bali Balo au cinéma
Péta si fort qu'il s'envola
Il atterrit dans les coulisses
Et encula l'pompier d'service 
Ah ah Bali Balo... 
Bali Balo est un salaud!


Bali Balo chez Céline Dion 
Voulut lui mettre Panpan dans l'fion 
Mais René s'mit en travers d'la route 
C'est lui qui bloqua la biroute 
Oh oh oui vraiment
Bali Balo a mal au gland!


Bali Balo chez les Helvètes
Avait déjà une grosse quéquette 
Il y rencontra une Suissesse 
Et lui mit sa pine dans les fesses 
Oh oh oui vraiment 
Bali Balo est un marrant!


Bali Balo en Angleterre 
Rencontra Maragreth Thatcher 
Il lui bouffa ses seins pendants
Et la vieille s'enfuit au couvent 
Oh oh oui vraiment
Bali Balo est un violent!


Bali Balo au régiment, 
Se faisait toutes les juments.
Et le sergent qui le vit faire, Se la fit mettre par derrière. 
Ah ah Bali Balo... 
Bali Balo est un salaud!


Bali Balo au régiment
Suçait les couilles du lieutenant 
"Salaut" lui dit son capitaine "Tu n'pourrait pas sucer la mienne" 
Ah ah Bali Balo... 
Bali Balo est un salaud!


A la bataille de Zamora 
Bali Balo n'y étais pas 
On l'retrouva dans le désert 
Ou il enculait les dromadaires, 
Ah ah Bali Balo... 
Bali Balo est un salaud!


Bali Balo dans le désert 
Se trimbalait les couilles a l'air
Mais arrivait un nuage de grenouille
Qui lui bouffa la peau des couilles
Ah ah Bali Balo... 
Bali Balo est un salaud!


Bali Balo au Vatican 
S'conduisit comme un dégotant 
Derrière la statue d'Esculape 
Il essaya d'enculer le pape 
Ah ah Bali Balo... 
Bali Balo est un salaud!


A la bataille d'la Moskova
Bali Balo est encore la 
Il avait montré sa biroute
Pour mettre les Russes en déroute
Ah ah Bali Balo...
Bali Balo est un salaud!


Bali Balo dans l'assemblée
S'conduisit comme un obsédé
Il s'mit à poil dans la tribune 
On le vit exhiber ses burnes 
Ah ah Bali Balo... 
Bali Balo est un salaud!


Bali Balo à l'institut 
Ne voulait voir que des culs nus
Ne respectant aucune barrière
Il encula tous ses confrères 
Ah ah Bali Balo... 
Bali Balo est un salaud!


Bali Balo devenu vieux
Ne bandait plus qu'un jour sur deux 
S'arrachant la pine avec rage
Il s'en fit une canne de voyage 
Ah ah Bali Balo... 
Bali Balo est un salaud!


Trois quarts de siècle après sa mort 
Bali Balo bandait encore
Il n'avait plus que son squelette
Et puis aussi sa grosse quéquette 
Ah ah Bali Balo...
Bali Balo est un salaud!



Bali Balo dans son cercueil 
Bandait encore comme un chevreuil 
Avec sa bite en arc-de cercle
Il arriva a soulevé l'couvercle, 
Ah ah Bali Balo... 
Bali Balo est un salaud!


Bali Balo monta aux cieux 
Mais son comport'ment fut odieux 
Dès que l'bon Dieu eut l'dos tourné 
Il essayait de l'enculer
Ah ah Bali Balo... 
Bali Balo est un salaud!


Bali Balo au paradis
Voulut sauter la Vierge Marie
"Crée nom de Dieu" dit l'Eternel "Tu prends le ciel pour un bordel!"
Ah ah Bali Balo... 
Bali Balo est un salaud!


----------



## Couhoulinn (21 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Surtout le dimanche, y'a pas l'Bigdil



OMG... on touche le fond... le fond... en tout cas certains...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Arrrfffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 ... mais c'est dégueulasse !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> revenons aux choses serieuses :








 ... en plus, avec ton avatar tout rouge, je t'avais confondu avec quelqu'un d'autre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est en lisant avec attention qu'à un moment je me suis dit : "P.... c'est pas possible, Lorna peut pas avoir posté ça !!!"


----------



## Couhoulinn (21 Avril 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> revenons aux choses serieuses :
> 
> Bali Balo Dans son berceau
> Bandait déjà comme un taureau
> ...



Je croyais qu'on était au fond avec le bigdil mais il n'en aie rien: grug le prouve


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais qu'on était au fond avec le bigdil mais il n'en aie rien: grug le prouve


...ici, c'est les abysses !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... on devine le fond, mais on ne l'atteint jamais !!!


----------



## Fulvio (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... en plus, avec ton avatar tout rouge, je t'avais confondu avec quelqu'un d'autre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh bé, la vue baisse, avec l'âge, on dirait


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Eh bé, la vue baisse, avec l'âge, on dirait


...pas que la vue, lupus !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Personnellement, ce qui m'attriste un peu, c'est que vous préfériez mes mouches à mes mineurs !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Et pourtant, toucher le fond dans le thread des mineurs, c'était logique non ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : hé bé !!!!


----------



## tomtom (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, ce qui m'attriste un peu, c'est que vous préfériez mes mouches à mes mineurs !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, mais ici on risque pas un coup de grisous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais ici on risque pas un coup de grisous


... c'est juste aussi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais il faut un minimum de précautions pour descendre aussi bas ...!!! tiens, les mineurs descendaient avec des canaris et dès qu'il y en avait un qui tournait de l'oeil, ils faisaient gaffe au grisou !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ici, dans ce thread, y'a pas de canaris (à part quelques drôles d'oiseaux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... on pourrait peut être faire descendre sonny au bout d'une corde et s'il vire au vert on se taille !!!


----------



## Grug (21 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais ici on risque pas un coup de grisous



quant au coup de bambou...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Tiens ! Grug ! ... tu tombes bien !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu peux enfiler cette corde s'il te plait ?????


----------



## loustic (21 Avril 2004)

Bonjour. Serais-je seul à préférer les mineurs (ceux de ton thread) ? Ici on est plutôt dans l'iPod des mineurs.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour. Serais-je seul à préférer les mineurs


Non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je préfère aussi les mineurs, mais je me suis dit qu'il y avait plus d'avenir pour les mouches !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : on est en pleine période du "post-réalité", faut savoir profiter de la vague montante ...


----------



## Grug (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! Grug ! ... tu tombes bien !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



corde... raide ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pourquoi, sonny a cessé de chanter ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi, sonny a cessé de chanter ?


...fallait un volontaire pour aller le chercher !!!! Doc a coupé la corde !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Euh ! Personne pour aller chercher sonny ?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...ben c'est du propre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'y aurais bien été perso en 4X4 descentionnel mais tomtom a crevé mes pneus !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'y aurais bien été perso en 4X4 descentionnel mais tomtom a crevé mes pneus !!!


Même pas vrai !
Moi j'ai vu pourquoi ses pneus sont crevés, c'est que le thebig, il a décidé de faire le jeune fou ou avec son 4x4 de ville et il a essayé de monter un trottoir pas encore poli par le temps et paf le pneu


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Tiens t'es là Dark ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au lieu de dire n'importe quoi, prépare l'hélico et rameute Roberto ... on a une mission urgente ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : prend aussi un fusil à pompe des fois qu'il serait encore vivant !!!!


----------



## Grug (21 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> ... paf le pneu



: interlude : j 'connaissais un chien qui s'appelait comme ça : interlude :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> : interlude : j 'connaissais un chien qui s'appelait comme ça : interlude :








 ... y'en a même qui fument l'après-midi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Purée, quelle équipe !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Bon ! c'est pas de tout ça ... faut se presser ! Il avait 30 minutes d'oxygène dans ses bouteilles !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme on l'a descendu il y a 20 minutes ... reste plus qu'un bon quart d'heure à attendre et on pourra y aller !!!


----------



## tomtom (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon ! c'est pas de tout ça ... faut se presser ! Il avait 30 minutes d'oxygène dans ses bouteilles !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qui veux un café ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attention, il est très chaud


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Comme on l'a descendu il y a 20 minutes ... reste plus qu'un bon quart d'heure à attendre et on pourra y aller !!!













Enfin tu sais, avec un fusil à pompe je peux descendre tout de suite, ça reviendra au même


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Attention, il est très chaud


Faudra attendre qu'il refroidisse avant de partir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : tu l'as bien fait bouillant hein ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Enfin tu sais, avec un fusil à pompe je peux descendre tout de suite, ça reviendra au même


...pourquoi l'éclater alors qu'il s'éclatera bien tout seul !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...pourquoi l'éclater alors qu'il s'éclatera bien tout seul !!!


He ho, qu'est-ce que tu vas t'imaginer là ? Je suis pas un assassin moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je pensais juste m'entraîner un peu au tir sur bouteille


----------



## Fulvio (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Personne pour aller chercher sonny ??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Franchement, c'est pas malin d'avoir voulu s'en débarasser en le foutant dans un puits. C'est un coup à ce qu'il revienne nous hanter par cassette vidéo interposée, ça !

Je vois bien le coup : une cassette que si on la regarde, une semaine après, on se fait abrasé.


----------



## tomtom (21 Avril 2004)

Faisez gaffe, il est remonté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et il est pas tout seul


----------



## Fulvio (21 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Faisez gaffe, il est remonté
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est encore pire que je l'imaginais


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore pire que je l'imaginais


Mais non, c'est la photo qui l'avantage pas c'est tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour Roberto, ben là j'y vais alors je propose de passer demain matin vers  7 H


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Doc a coupé la corde !!!



Délateur ! En plus, cest même pas vrai : la scie sauteuse a dérapé inopinément.


----------



## aricosec (21 Avril 2004)

et pendant ce temp la, d'autres attendent la soupe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










.


----------



## Couhoulinn (21 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Délateur ! En plus, cest même pas vrai : la scie sauteuse a dérapé inopinément.



Vous savez ce que c'est six prostituées sur un banc?

une scie sauteuse BOSH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la blague devrait ramener sonny


----------



## macelene (21 Avril 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> la blague devrait ramener












*pas le moindre post de Main Féminine dans ce tradadadada !!!!!! non je ne rêve pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





*Mais bon sang, vous leur avez fait quoi  ???   *









































édité suite au post de DocEvil


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *pas le moindre post de Main Féminine dans ce tradadadada !!!!!! non je ne rêve pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crier au sexisme de façon quasi systématique pour ranimer un intérêt défaillant, je trouve ça lassant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[mode politiquement correct=ON]Comme toujours, ce point de vue nengage que son auteur. Il en assume l'entière responsabilité.[mode politiquement correct=OFF]


----------



## macelene (21 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Crier au sexisme de façon quasi systématique pour ranimer un intérêt défaillant, je trouve ça lassant. Tu n'as pas d'autre fond de commerce que la guerre des sexes ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











   excusez moi Monsieur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je voulais tout simplement faire de l'humour me suis trompée, j'avais oublié de mettre les trucs verts.

So Sorry


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> excusez moi Monsieur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu n'as pas à t'excuser, je n'ai pas autorité sur ce qui peut/doit ou ne peut/doit pas être dit. Tu fais comme tu le sens. Je ne faisais qu'émettre un avis.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

et tu aurais mieux fait de t'abstenir de donner des leçons de morale!

une fois de plus...



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> À moins dêtre un légume, jimagine quon a toujours une opinion sur les conversations auxquelles on participe. Est-il pour autant légitime den critiquer ouvertement [/i]  *(jinsiste sur « ouvertement »)* les défauts quand on nen est pas satisfait ? Je ne le pense pas, au moins dans le cas que jai dit.
> Pour ce qui est de passer un bon moment, cest parfaitement légitime en revanche. Internet est, en dehors du bar, plein dendroits où lon peut satisfaire ce désir. Aussi, quand les échanges ne sont pas à la hauteur des espérances du lecteur/posteur éventuel, les solutions de repli ne manquent pas. Jajoute que la vie « réelle » nest pas, de ce point de vue dénuée dattraits (livres, musique, films, etc.) Si, néanmoins, on tient absolument à rester sur le bar malgré tout, on créée un sujet à sa convenance ou on ferme sa gueule.


----------



## nato kino (21 Avril 2004)

Ben c'est bon alors, plus besoin de Sonny pour abraser ? On peut le remettre au fond de son carton ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et tu aurais mieux fait de t'abstenir de donner des leçons de morale!
> 
> une fois de plus...



Je maintiens la leçon et je maintiens lavis. Je ne conteste pas le droit quà macelen de sexprimer comme elle lentend. Je dis simplement que, *à titre personnel,* je trouve le schéma répétitif. En outre, je ne critique pas le sujet dans lequel est posté son message, mais *son* message seulement.
Si tout ce qui nest pas donné est perdu, il semble que, parfois, ce quon donne le soit aussi : cest manifestement le cas du temps que je viens de passer à te répondre.
J'ose espérer que l'affaire est close et que le sujet de thebig pourra reprendre son cours normal. Pour toute réclamation, envoyer un message privé.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est bon alors, plus besoin de Sonny pour abraser ? On peut le remettre au fond de son carton ?



Non, non : sonny fait ça mieux que personne et, à coup sûr, avec plus de panache que « certains » !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

...et alors !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... on bastonne dans mon thread ?????


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> cest manifestement le cas du temps que je viens de passer à te répondre



parfaitement d'accord avec toi, c'était du temps perdu ta réponse 

mais on ne fait pas aboyer les chats


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et alors !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rassure-toi thebig, c'est fini. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais cette idée de remonter sonny du puits, ça m'a rendu tout chose ! Ma scie ne va pas toujours se barrer inopinément, merde !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Rassure-toi thebig, c'est fini.


Ouf ! on peut continuer à mourir en paix maintenant !!! Arfff !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouf ! on peut continuer à mourir en paix maintenant !!! Arfff !!!!



Euh, vu la tournure qu'ont pris les choses, je me demande... Est-ce que "en pet" ne serait pas plus séant ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Euh ! je me disais aussi qu'il y avait longtemps que je n'avais pas pondu un thread du genre "pipi-caca" ... je dois vieillir ... probablement !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! je me disais aussi qu'il y avait longtemps que je n'avais pas pondu un thread du genre "pipi-caca" ... je dois vieillir ... probablement !!!



C'est aussi qu'à ton âge, on ne parle plus de ces choses pour en rire, mais pour s'en plaindre !


----------



## macelene (21 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Crier au sexisme de façon quasi systématique pour ranimer un intérêt défaillant, je trouve ça lassant. Tu n'as pas d'autre fond de commerce que la guerre des sexes ?








 Loin de moi l'idée de faire du sexisme de façon quasi systématique.
Je ne faisais qu'une constatation et j'avais trouvé amusant de ne voir personne de la gente féminine ici
Et sache que j'ai bien d'autre fond de commerce que la guerre des sexes 





 J'ose espérer que tu voudras bien le penser.




			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je maintiens la leçon et je maintiens lavis. Je ne conteste pas le droit quà macelen de sexprimer comme elle lentend. Je dis simplement que, à titre personnel, je trouve le schéma répétitif. En outre, je ne critique pas le sujet dans lequel est posté son message, mais son message seulement.
> 
> J'ose espérer que l'affaire est close et que le sujet de thebig pourra reprendre son cours normal. Pour toute réclamation, envoyer un message privé.



Ne te fais pas de soucis, je me retire du sujet de Thebig, sans tambour ni trompette.
Merci de ta critique, je saurais en faire bon usage à l'avenir.
L'affaire est close.

Et encore une fois de plus,  bon allez ça va pour moi  byebye


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ne te fais pas de soucis, je me retire du sujet de Thebig, sans tambour ni trompette.


Mais ... j'ai rien dit moi !!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









macelene, fais-moi le plaisir de rester mourir avec nous !!!


----------



## nato kino (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! je me disais aussi qu'il y avait longtemps que je n'avais pas pondu un thread du genre "pipi-caca" ... je dois vieillir ... probablement !!!



Légère constipation sans doute...


----------



## nato kino (21 Avril 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Légère constipation sans doute...



Qu'il est con ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Arffff.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2004)

Pourquoi moi je dis que la guerre des sexes ça peut être autre chose que mortel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: Post-postum TheBig arrête de recopier mes fautes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi moi je dis que la guerre des sexes ça peut être autre choses que mortel


OK pour une bonne guerre des sexes ... mais à fleurets mouchetés alors !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : n'oublions pas quand même de nous protéger !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Et voilà ... ça n'a pas raté avec toutes vos conneries !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je viens de me faire repérer par ma femme et engueuler par la même occasion !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps pour Dark : t'as encore le fusil à pompe ??????


----------



## Grug (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> OK pour une bonne guerre des sexes ... mais à fleurets mouchetés alors !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



prenons des mesures !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ... ça n'a pas raté avec toutes vos conneries !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'adore la femme de thebig. C'est un peu la Madame Columbo des forums : on ne la voit jamais, mais qu'est-ce qu'elle fait parler d'elle ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







P.S. : Madame thebig, si vous nous lisez...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2004)

Le fusil à pompe, funèbre destin pour ta dulcinée à moins que les pompes et les circonstances fassent qu'il soit utile à un autre usage


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> prenons des mesures !


...le temps de brancher mon microscope et je reviens !!!!


----------



## Luc G (21 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi qu'à ton âge, on ne parle plus de ces choses pour en rire, mais pour s'en plaindre !



C'est des idées reçues, ça : j'ai parfois l'impressionn que c'est les jeunes qui sont constipés à notre époque mais ce ne sont sans doute que des illusions d'optiques dues à ma presbytie galopante


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> à moins que les pompes et les circonstances fassent qu'il soit utile à un autre usage



[mode thebig=ON]

J'ai l'impression qu'on s'Elgar... Arffff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[mode thebig=OFF]


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est des idées reçues, ça : j'ai parfois l'impressionn que c'est les jeunes qui sont constipés à notre époque mais ce ne sont sans doute que des illusions d'optiques dues à ma presbytie galopante



Il y a au moins un truc qui galope


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : Madame thebig, si vous nous lisez...


...si elle me lisait, je posterais depuis lontemps dans le thread "post-mortem" !!!!!! Arf !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> j'ai parfois l'impressionn que c'est les jeunes qui sont constipés à notre époque mais ce ne sont sans doute que des illusions d'optiques dues à ma presbytie galopante



Tu constates _de visu_ ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Avril 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> prenons des mesures !



Le comité international des poids et mesures vient de compléter ces préfixes d'en bas :

milli, micro, nano, pico, femto, atto, zepto, yocto et le petit dernier : theBiglo , étymologiquement : on n'y voit vraiment rien


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...si elle me lisait, je posterais depuis lontemps dans le thread "post-mortem" !!!!!! Arf !!!!!!



T'inquiètes, s'il le faut je ferai tourner des tables.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> theBiglo , étymologiquement : on n'y voit vraiment rien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> theBiglo , étymologiquement : on n'y voit vraiment rien


Arrrfffffff !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Faut absolument que je fasse déposer cette nouvelle unité !!!


----------



## Luc G (21 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu constates _de visu_ ?



ben, oui. Remarque comme j'étais déjà myope, ce n'est pas vraiment gênant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ben, oui. Remarque comme j'étais déjà myope, ce n'est pas vraiment gênant.



C'est tout ce que tu as trouvé


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes, s'il le faut je ferai tourner des tables.



Et au besoin il sortira sa baguette de sourcier


----------



## Luc G (21 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout ce que tu as trouvé



L'important, c'est de chercher, pas de trouver.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Demande à TheBig, il te confirmera.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> L'important, c'est de chercher, pas de trouver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disons qu'il vaut mieux qu'il prenne du plaisir à la recherche, parce que le temps qu'il trouve, pardon !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Disons qu'il vaut mieux qu'il prenne du plaisir à la recherche, parce que le temps qu'il trouve, pardon !



Il y va à tâtons c'est bien connu


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> L'important, c'est de chercher, pas de trouver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100 % pure vérité ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 ... 55 ans que je cherche ma voie !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...j'ai voulu être instit, prof, pianiste de bar, ... et je bosse dans l'IT ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...quant à vouloir être beau, riche et intelligent ... n'en parlons même pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Dans une autre vie, peut-être ???


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2004)

Sonny serait là, il te dirait que tout le monde sent des pieds, après, tout est question de dosage (et de lavage).


----------



## Luc G (22 Avril 2004)

Ce matin, je sens qu'il va falloir que je cherche mon neurone, et que ça va me prendre au moins jusqu'à midi : personne aurait un plan de ma cavité crânienne ? va encore falloir que j'appelle les archéologueset à l'allure où ils passent leurs brosses à dents, on n'est pas près de voir sous la poussière !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> quelques heures de prestations pour quelques mois de chômage...sans compter les grèves surprises !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Avril 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> ver*e,




Non !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est vrai ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. j'avais pas compriiis .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> ce que j'espère tu as entre les deux jambes... et qui fonctionne encore bien malgré ton grand age



Et pourquoi tu l'espères ? hein ? Une envie de zip ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi tu l'espères ? hein ? Une envie de zip ?


...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... j'imaginais les modérateurs au-dessus de la masse, planant à la verticale de la boue glauque qui emplit nos threads, virevoltant loin des abysses de nos conneries ..... même pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ce monde est vraiment nase ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu me déçois Finn !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

...pauvre prerima !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... une fille si sensible ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Purée !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et les autres ? C'est du poulet ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





C'est tout le charme du modérateur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il est anti-tache parce que multitache


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pendant qu'on est les deux pieds dans la glauquitude, ayons une pensée émue pour les gars des pompes funèbres !



_façon 6 feet under_


----------



## Nephou (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...pauvre prerima !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi, tu ne l'as pas vu jouer à Teken trois dopée à lOuzo


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens t'es là Dark ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey ! Mais c'est quoi ce bordel ?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'hélico c'est mon boulot normalement ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et pousse toi de là Dark ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... tant pis pour Roberto.. il nous rejoindra.

On part où au fait ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu ne l'as pas vu jouer à Teken trois dopée à lOuzo


... ne m'enlève pas mes illusions ... ni mes fantasmes d'ailleurs !!!


----------



## Nephou (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ne m'enlève pas mes illusions ... ni mes fantasmes d'ailleurs !!!




[mode sifflotage]doit y avoir des photos qui traînent[/mode sifflotage]


----------



## Nephou (22 Avril 2004)

Bon je file, jai un envoi de sous-vêtements à faire


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu ne l'as pas vu jouer à Teken trois dopée à lOuzo










Je dirais même plus cher Dupont, toi tu ne t'es pas pris plusieurs pains dans la tronche les soirs de combat au Wu Shu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ni mes fantasmes d'ailleurs !!!



non mais dites donc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est pire que les mouches !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bon je file, jai un envoi de sous-vêtements à faire




Elle tourne à un tour semaine ta machine


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout le charme du modérateur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui mais pas ouatèreprouffe !! Ses pantoufles en salamis prennent l'eau, comme les espadrilles...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et les autres ? C'est du poulet ?


Non, mais un admin, c'est chic, c'est classieux ... c'est rare aussi ! Et puis, c'est valorisant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus, j'ai rarement vu un admin parler de zip, prout, bite et autres joyeusetés du même genre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tiens, si j'avais une photo d'admin, je la mettrais sur ma cheminée, entre le Che et Jimi ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bon je file, jai un envoi de sous-vêtements à faire











N'oublie pas les mouches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (_comment rattraper un sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )_


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais pas ouatèreprouffe !! Ses pantoufles en salamis prennent l'eau, comme les espadrilles...




Les soirs de grandes AES pourtant il l'est ouatèreprouffe enfin moins que Mackie sans doute


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais un admin, c'est chic, c'est classieux ... c'est rare aussi !



Bah justement j'étais pas là hier


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ne m'enlève pas mes illusions ... ni mes fantasmes d'ailleurs !!!



et pif, paf boum


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas les mouches
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya des mouches dans les sous-vêtements de Global 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rhôôôôôô l'insinuation


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bah justement j'étais pas là hier



Ça c'est lu !!


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr non plus. Ce sujet me travaille fortement depuis quelques semaines maintenant, à 22 ans seulement. Nous avons convenu avec alèm que la crise de la quarantaine arrivait maintenant de plus en plus tôt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



d'ailleurs, t'as consulté ?


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]



C'est le printemps ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>



















































































































































































































 ... pardon ! je me suis laissé aller !!!


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>



C'est ton kdo de la st valentin qui la fait transpirer comme ça ?


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas à t'excuser, je n'ai pas autorité sur ce qui peut/doit ou ne peut/doit pas être dit. Tu fais comme tu le sens. Je ne faisais qu'émettre un avis.



bin tu lui as quand même coupé la chique alors qu'on peut pré-supposer de la charmante macelene qu'elle n'est certainement pas une chienne de garde


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... pardon ! je me suis laissé aller !!!







Tu t'es trompé de thread, il n'y a pas de branches ici


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je maintiens la leçon et je maintiens lavis. Je ne conteste pas le droit quà macelen de sexprimer comme elle lentend. Je dis simplement que, *à titre personnel,* je trouve le schéma répétitif. En outre, je ne critique pas le sujet dans lequel est posté son message, mais *son* message seulement.
> Si tout ce qui nest pas donné est perdu, il semble que, parfois, ce quon donne le soit aussi : cest manifestement le cas du temps que je viens de passer à te répondre.
> J'ose espérer que l'affaire est close et que le sujet de thebig pourra reprendre son cours normal. Pour toute réclamation, envoyer un message privé.




_blablablablabla_

c'est quand meme marrant que tous les sujets lancés par TheBig parle de sa petite* anatomie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ya vraiment que ça qui l'intéresse (d'où le 4x4 qui est un excellent objet transitionnel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, à part ça, tu meurs quand TheBig ? t'as prévu une fête ? tu fais une pendaison de crémaillère de ton cercueil ? yaura des filles et de l'alcool ? tu fais ça dans une boite à la mode ? yaura les amants de ta femme et tes maitresses déçues ? 

venons-en aux fêtes quoi !


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton kdo de la st valentin qui la fait transpirer comme ça ?
















M'enfin !!


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2004)

sinon, oui, c'est le printemps!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















pourquoi ?


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] sinon, oui, c'est le printemps!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour les champignons !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin !!




Il y a du chouchou dans l'air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Prépare-toi, il risque de faire un maouajt'yguerri


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour les champignons !!



hum tu sais les cèpes


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a du chouchou dans l'air
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'a pas les bras assez long, même pas peur !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> c'est quand meme marrant que tous les sujets lancés par TheBig parle de sa petite* anatomie
> 
> 
> ...











 ... tu me fais mal là, mon Alémou ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non seulement tu me découvres devant tout le monde, mais tu me jettes à terre pour mieux me piétiner... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Si, comme moi, t'étais affublé d'un truc monstrueusement énorme, que tu ne peux sortir sans être entouré de cris d'admiration béats, tu ne rêverais que d'une chose ... d'en avoir une petite ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... alors, pour me consoler, je fais comme si... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et voilà comment s'effondre une légende... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci Alèm !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> hum tu sais les cèpes




Les trompettes de la mort ou les amanites tue-mouches


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> hum tu sais les cèpes



Oui, c'est pas encore la saison, je sais je sais...


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... tu me fais mal là, mon Alémou !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2004)

Rien ne se perd tout se tranforme


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... tu me fais mal là, mon Alémou !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



de rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_continue, ils vont y croire !_


----------



## Luc G (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... tu me fais mal là, mon Alémou !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				thibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les trompettes de la mort ou les amanites tue-mouches



Apparemment, pour TheBig, c'est des ammanites tue-mouches qu'il a pris : leurs effets hallucinogènes sont bien connus. Dès qu'il aura mangé ses frites, il reviendra à la réalité.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> sinon, à part ça, tu meurs quand TheBig ? t'as prévu une fête ? tu fais une pendaison de crémaillère de ton cercueil ? yaura des filles et de l'alcool ? tu fais ça dans une boite à la mode ? yaura les amants de ta femme et tes maitresses déçues ?








 D'abord, je mourrai quand j'en aurai envie !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ensuite, le must serait de :

mourir abrasé une dernière fois par sonny,
accompagné de Rico (j'aime pas être seul pour voyager !),
veillé par mes potes de tranche Luc G et Lemmy,
pleuré par Lorna et macelene (je sais, faut pas rêver ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
transporté par MacGé Rescue ... Finn, Dark et Roberto avec un grand noeud noir sur l'hélico (non Dark !!! pas autour des pales, les noeuds !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
enterré par Tibo vu sa grande expérience des galeries...
oraisonné funébré par le Doc ... un must
immortalisé par tomtom, Nato et macmarco dans "façon nous deux"

En ce qui te concerne, tu peux toujours me goupillonner une dernière fois !!!


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> D'abord, je mourrai quand j'en aurai envie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Façon grands peintres", c'est possible...


----------



## Luc G (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> D'abord, je mourrai quand j'en aurai envie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Matin, quel programme !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et le tout retransmis en direct en eurovision.
(PS pour bien voir les détails, il vaudrait mieux attendre la mise en service de la haute définition...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> pleuré par Lorna et macelene (je sais, faut pas rêver !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








on les comprend


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Matin, quel programme !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




On peut toujours faire des zooms, ce sera un peu flou mais pour ce qu'on y verra...


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui te concerne, tu peux toujours me goupillonner une dernière fois !!!



justement, ça tombe bien, avant de partir gribouille m'a appris sa manière de manier le goupillon


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On peut toujours faire des zooms, ce sera un peu flou mais pour ce qu'on y verra...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> _continue, ils vont y croire !_


Euh ! tu crois ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> enterré par Tibo vu sa grande expérience des galeries...



Les panthères ne creusent que dans un cas bien précis mais si ça peut te rendre service


----------

